# Presence of metals in e-liquids



## Hooked (1/3/18)

https://www.vapingpost.com/2018/02/27/farsalinos-about-the-presence-of-metals-in-e-liquids/

27 Feb. 2018

“In these last few days, a study suggesting the presence of toxic levels of metals in e-liquids, has made headlines and was quoted by numerous articles. However, renowned anti-smoking expert Dr. Konstantinos Farsalinos, pointed out that this is once again a case of misinterpreted data.

The study titled Metal Concentrations in e-Cigarette Liquid and Aerosol Samples: The Contribution of Metallic Coils, was published in Environmental Health Perspectives. The study authors tested liquids in the refilling dispensers, aerosol, and remaining e-liquid in tanks from 56 vapers, and reported potentially unsafe levels of arsenic, chromium, manganese, nickel and lead.

The researchers concluded that these metals could be leaking from the heating coils of e-cigarettes, pointing out that aerosol metal concentrations were highest in devices with more frequently changed coils. The study authors, hailing from Johns Hopkins School of Public Health, explained that repeated inhalation of these metals has been linked to a number of cancers and to lung, liver, immune, cardiovascular and brain conditions.

… renowned anti-smoking expert Dr. Konstantinos Farsalinos, a research fellow at the Onassis Cardiac Surgery Center in Athens, and the University of Patras in Greece, … who has been conducting laboratory and clinical research as lead researcher on e-cigarettes since 2011, posted a response on his facebook page.

“For those asking questions about the latest study on metal emissions from e-cigarettes, here is my comment: The “significant amount” of metals the authors reported they found were measured in ug/kg. In fact they are so low that for some cases (chromium and lead) I calculated that you need to vape more than 100 ml per day in order to exceed the FDA limits for daily intake from inhalational medications.”

Farsalinos pointed out that unfortunately this is once again a case of misinterpreted data and findings that are taken out of context. “The authors once again confuse themselves and everyone else by using environmental safety limits related to exposure with every single breath, and apply them to vaping. However, humans take more than 17,000 (thousand) breaths per day but only 400-600 puffs per day from an e-cigarette.” ”

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## craigb (1/3/18)

Hooked said:


> The authors once again confuse themselves and everyone else by using environmental safety limits related to exposure with every single breath, and apply them to vaping. However, humans take more than 17,000 (thousand) breaths per day but only 400-600 puffs per day from an e-cigarette.”



Dr F. has an excessively large number of Bells due to him. Mentally sending him another one as I type.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Adephi (1/3/18)

This was discussed in the documentary "A Billion Lives" and Dr F also commented that where does the lead come from? There is no lead in the juice, coils or device. So unless you carry a nuclear fusion device there is no reason for lead to be in the vape. In that documentary he questioned the functionality and calibration of the devices and seeing they measured such low levels it might be the case here as well.

Unless you call a juice "Metallica", "AC/DC" or "Iron Maiden" there won't be any metal in the juice.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (1/3/18)

Led zepelin

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## zadiac (1/3/18)

Dr F winner again, as usual.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (1/3/18)

Thanks for sharing this @Hooked 

Very grateful for Dr Farsalinos and all the work he does in this area.

I agree with @craigb - he deserves major kudos for what he does

Reactions: Like 1


----------

